# Nearly 41.. 1st cycle on Soy Isoflavones & Just got my BFP :0)



## poppy666

Just wanted to give some of the over 35's a bit of encouragement. :hugs: Im nearly 41 and got a VERY faint line on a IC yesterday (10dpo) was very skeptical so took another test today with a Superdrug and as you see below was positive ( im still a bit edgy),:dohh: Was very cautious about Evaps etc but thanks to my lovely 'Team Ding Dongs' im 90% convinced its real. :happydance:

Good luck to everyone & :dust::dust::dust:

*
What i did differently this month*

Soy on cd2-cd6 ( 1st cycle trying this)
Preseed
FF Charting
OPKs

*Today's Test 11dpo* 

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image014-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

So wonderful!! Congratulations! :)


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats!! Fab news! xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wow! Congratulations!!! How exciting!!! Lovely Christmas Present!!!


----------



## ChristinaRN

Definately a BFP.....congrats!!!!


----------



## sukisam

Congratulations!
I'm really pleased for you, yeh for soy! You give an old bird like me (39) hope
Take care
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kittykat76

Congratulations :) Hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## baby05

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance::happydance:

I hope this is a sticky bean! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## babyhopes23

Hello Poppy 666 !!


Congratulations.. so happy for you... you deserve it ..

give us some hope !!!

hope korben is doing well !

have a H&H 9 months... wow you and ttc82 from the old thread are on the BFP list now ..xx


----------



## poppy666

babyhopes23 said:


> Hello Poppy 666 !!
> 
> 
> Congratulations.. so happy for you... you deserve it ..
> 
> give us some hope !!!
> 
> hope korben is doing well !
> 
> have a H&H 9 months... wow you and ttc82 from the old thread are on the BFP list now ..xx

Oh babyhopes its lovely to see you back on :happydance: Yeah korben crawling n trying to pull himself up on the furniture giving me heart attack atm :haha:

Anyways enough about me missy, how you getting on? x


----------



## babyhopes23

oh you know just hanging on there opks and all.. 11 months and counting..

went for a HSG test to check tubes.. all clear ...still hoping for a miracle before xmas and our one year wedding anniversary.. throw some baby dust our way would ya..!!!

taking all folic acid and pregnacare tabs and everything.. just waiting desperately...

tell me something if you dont mind. Did you BD every other day like they recommend or only during OV?


----------



## poppy666

If you look at my chart i only dtd on CD15, CD17 & CD18 (ov day) I did enter CD16 but we didnt i forgot i fell asleep lol :dohh:

So maybe less is more or the Soy & preseed helped x


----------



## shelly793

Congrats Poppy!!!!!! H&H 9 month to you :) I'm hoping I will have the same luck with soy FXed!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Good luck clw369 & loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyhopes23

Thanks.. maybe i should get into the soy thing..xxx

GL with your doc's appointment whenevr you have it and hoping to see some scan pics soon..

x


----------



## poppy666

Get yourself over to the Soy thread sweetie, there has been quite a number of BFPs bc of it :hugs:


----------



## shelly793

babyhopes23 said:


> Thanks.. maybe i should get into the soy thing..xxx
> 
> GL with your doc's appointment whenevr you have it and hoping to see some scan pics soon..
> 
> x

You should def try the soy.... It made a world of difference in my CM(TMI) however I didn't get to BD this cycle b/c my DH was sick, so I will try it again next month with lots of BDing :) Good luck and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyhopes23

clw369 said:


> babyhopes23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks.. maybe i should get into the soy thing..xxx
> 
> GL with your doc's appointment whenevr you have it and hoping to see some scan pics soon..
> 
> x
> 
> You should def try the soy.... It made a world of difference in my CM(TMI) however I didn't get to BD this cycle b/c my DH was sick, so I will try it again next month with lots of BDing :) Good luck and lots of :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hey Clw369...

thanks..maybe i should.. i googled the whole soy and fertility thing and it said the opposite which is kind of weird.. but hey if everyone swears by it.. the i should give it a go definetely.


im trying to BD as much as i can as well this cycle.. thanks sweetie and lots and lots of :dust: :dust: to you too and hopefully we can make it this cycle.. due 28-1st dec anytime in between..

off to the soy thread for me now...

lets leave this thread for poppy's glamour.. !! good on ya..


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations.

V xxx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

*Congrats on your 
Have a healthy & happy 9 months!

xxxx*​


----------



## poppy666

Aww Yazz your due 4 days before my son Korben's 1st birthday, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy sweetie xx :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

:happydance::happydance::flower::thumbup::baby::hugs::kiss:
:cloud::flow::bfp::bfp::dust::crib::bfp::thumbup::happydance:
:happydance::kiss::cloud::dance::hug::yipee::yipee::friends::headspin::smug:
:smug::cloud9::thumbup::flower::baby:congrats poppy once again! xxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Finally get my lovely Ding Dongs in here :hug: :happydance:


----------



## mothercabbage

had a day off yesterday! :sick: and feeling sorry for myself! but seeing them lines makes it all better! partytime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::baby::happydance::kiss::hugs::bfp::bfp::crib::hug::yipee::yipee:
:smug::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::rain::bunny::flasher::loopy::rain::holly::holly::holly: :rofl: :haha: sorry had another urge! xxx


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: Your next :winkwink:


----------



## mothercabbage

i hope so, thanx poppy! :happydance::yipee::bfp::wohoo::happydance:<-mini party! :haha:


----------



## MrsPOP

Aw congrats!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Louise1985

Yeah poppy666. Huge congrats xxx


----------



## poppy666

LOL I did it finally Louise :happydance: thx :kiss:


----------



## 40s Gal

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Allie84

Congratulations!!!!! :hugs:

Hurray for soy!!!


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## leasap

congratulations.......

just a quick question, when u took soy, do you know if you can take clomid aswell?????

xx


----------



## poppy666

No if you take the Clomid and Soy togethor it will just cancel each other out sweetie xx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## Damita

Congratulations!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## happygal

congratulations xx


----------



## happygal

congratulations xx


----------



## maybethisit

congratulations fellow over 40!!!! :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cole2009

congrats


----------



## tryforbaby2

I took soy this cycle from CD3-CD7, it has made a world of difference to my CM. Back to the way it was pre pregnancy/mmc!

I am only 3dpo and anxiously awaiting test time!

I normally get strong O pains at O time, but this cycle,maybe because of the soy, I didnt get strong O pains at all. Have any of you who tried soy experienced this???


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh yeah and it made me O 5 days before I was due too! Awesome!


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## poppy666

tryforbaby2 said:


> I took soy this cycle from CD3-CD7, it has made a world of difference to my CM. Back to the way it was pre pregnancy/mmc!
> 
> I am only 3dpo and anxiously awaiting test time!
> 
> I normally get strong O pains at O time, but this cycle,maybe because of the soy, I didnt get strong O pains at all. Have any of you who tried soy experienced this???

I just posted reply in Soy thread :winkwink:


----------

